# just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch.



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

the clutch went out on my 07 rabbit. my clutch disc started to come apart with only 28k miles on it. so, i took it down to Blacksheep Performance in Las Vegas. they tore it down and fabed up a lightweight flywheel and installed a new upgraded clutch disc. 
Scott at blacksheep performance told me they would offer this clutch as a kit if anyone was interested. they will also offer the clutch disc in a uprated version if needed as well. i just went with a "stage 1" clutch with a lightweight flywheel. they use the stock pressure plate, a light weight flywheel and new clutch disc installed for $1200. one VW dealer wanted $1900 and another quoted me $2200 for a stock replacement set up. i say i got a good deal. blacksheep will sell the lightweight flywheel for $250, stage1 clutch upgrade for $350 and a race clutch for $450. 
i just drove it home from their shop and i was greatly impressed with how quickly this motor revs now! what a difference. it drives just like the stock clutch does but when you hit around 3500 RPMs it pulls so much better. and it will rev to redline so much easier now. i have to keep an eye a lil more closely now. I've hit the rev limiter a couple of times. 
if anyone is interested give Blacksheep Performance a call (702) 247-4595


_Modified by anti bling at 5:04 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

does the car feel as if it still "Runs out of breath" once you hit third?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_does the car feel as if it still "Runs out of breath" once you hit third? 

no.... it wants to rev to the moon now. i wish i could get the limiter to go higher now. i will have blacksheep talk to unitronic and see if they will "adjust" my program to add fuel at higher RPM and raise the limiter.


----------



## Vato Gato (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (anti bling)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_the clutch went out on my 07 rabbit. my clutch disc started to come apart with only 28k miles on it. so, i took it down to Blacksheep Performance in Las Vegas. they tore it down and fabed up a lightweight flywheel and installed a new upgraded clutch disc. 
Scott at blacksheep performance told me they would offer this clutch as a kit if anyone was interested. they will also offer the clutch disc in a uprated version if needed as well. i just went with a "stage 1" clutch with a lightweight flywheel. they use the stock pressure plate, a light weight flywheel and new clutch disc installed for $1200. one VW dealer wanted $1900 and another quoted me $2200 for a stock replacement set up. i say i got a good deal. blacksheep will sell the lightweight flywheel for $250, stage1 clutch upgrade for $350 and a race clutch for $450. 
i just drove it home from their shop and i was greatly impressed with how quickly this motor revs now! what a difference. it drives just like the stock clutch does but when you hit around 3500 RPMs it pulls so much better. and it will rev to redline so much easier now. i have to keep an eye a lil more closely now. I've hit the rev limiter a couple of times. 
if anyone is interested give Blacksheep Performance a call (702) 274-4595

uh hell yeah id be interested! 1200 installed is a bargain! they ont be able to keep them in stock at that price. 700 for race clutch and lightweight flywheel


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

what is a "race clutch" per-say


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (anti bling)*

you drove your car pretty hard for those 28k?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_what is a "race clutch" per-say



material used in the friction plates?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (anti bling)*

Dude, that is friggin awesome. I'm happy for you and glad you are enjoying your VW. Custom work always makes my mouth salivate.


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (_V-Dubber_)*

this sounds like a great deal.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (Thefastlane425)*

UPDATE:

well it has been a while now. i have driven just over 200 miles on the new clutch/flywheel. on the freeway the difference is big. the time it takes to get from 55 to 80 is cut way down. the motor loves to rev now. i haven't dynoed the car but it feels like i have gained a bunch of power from 3500 RPM on up to red line. i wish i had bought the C2 software with the raised RPM limiter. this lil motor would scream way past the factory limiter if give a chance. spinning the tires from a stoplight is also very fun now. i need a LSD bad. i spin the tires getting on the freeway. "rev hang" is also gotten better. the unitronic flash didn't get rid of it completely. now, if i only could get unitronic to "tweek" my 91 oct programming to add more fuel. i would be very happy. i had to reinstall the stock air box. with the ABD (modded) short ram intake and cat back exhaust, the CEL would come on and it would show a lean condition. but the light weight flywheel and new clutch disc is a good investment for sure. I'm glad i have an extra set of tires in storage. im going to burn the front tires up quick.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (anti bling)*

Nice! I've been waiting for a lightened flywheel for our motor. More companies need to start spending more time w/ this base motor. 
-Note to the AfterMarket Companies- If you're going to make something for this motor make sure it fits all vehicles not just the Rabbit you Jetta haters!
2.5 Luv, 3rd pedal FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (Lt. Crash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Crash* »_Nice! I've been waiting for a lightened flywheel for our motor. More companies need to start spending more time w/ this base motor. 
-Note to the AfterMarket Companies- If you're going to make something for this motor make sure it fits all vehicles not just the Rabbit you Jetta haters! 

the rabbit and jetta should be the same!


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (anti bling)*

Ive been trying to call these guys for a week nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_the rabbit and jetta should be the same!

Same for motor parts, yes. Exhaust and other exterior parts, not so much...


----------



## Vato Gato (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_Ive been trying to call these guys for a week nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_Ive been trying to call these guys for a week nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








the number works for me.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_Ive been trying to call these guys for a week nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The number originally listed was wrong, its 702-247-4595


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (VegasJetta)*

I cant seem to get ahold of these guys either.. whats thier race clutch comperable to? spec??


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (RabidHare)*

i called these guys on a sunday afternoon and talk to them. maybe you just got ba luck


----------



## njslastchance (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: just installed ...blacksheep light flywheel and stage 1 clutch. (anti bling)*

any idea what this clutch is rated to handle?


----------

